# Stacy Lewis Wins Player of the Year !!!!



## tonyj5 (Nov 23, 2011)

*Stacy Lewis Wins Player of the Year *

Congratulations goes out to Stacy Lewis for winning the 2012 Rolex Player of the Year Award. Stacy is the first American player to win this award since Beth Daniel in 2004. After winning the Mizuno Classic last week, Stacy followed that up with a fourth place finish this week to clinch the title. She will go into next week's final event with a 53 point lead over Inbee Park. A first place finish is worth 30 points. Stacy finished 4 strokes behind Cristie Kerr.

The win for Cristie Kerr was her first in almost 2 1/2 years. It was the second consecutive win for an American player. It was also the 8th win by an American player, assuring them of at least a tie for most wins this year. Although shut out the last four weeks, South Korea has also had a fine season with seven wins.

For more on this tournament and other LPGA news:
Mostly Harmless: Stacy Lewis Wins Player of the Year


----------



## tonyj5 (Nov 23, 2011)

kathybhylton said:


> Oh well Stacy deserves it!


Yes she does. She not only won four times, but had 12 top 5 finishes, and 16 top tens.


----------

